# [VERKAUFE] Popcorn Media Player A100 inkl. 4GB Flashdrive



## Rabowke (12. April 2013)

Guten Morgen,

da ich mir gerade die Einzelteile für mein nächstes Hardwareprojekt, Rasberry Pi, gekauft hab, hab ich den Auftrag von meiner Freundin erhalten, meine alten, elektronischen Spielereien zu verkaufen ...  

Aus dem Grund verkaufe ich den Popcorn Media Player A100 inkl. 4GB Flashdrive, auf dem Popcorn Apps gespeichert sind. Natürlich könnte man auch eine 3,5" Festplatte anschließen, allerdings mag ich es gerne leise im Wohnzimmer.

Der Popcorn Media Player ist vollkommen in Ordnung und hat einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand. Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei und dürfte so gut wie alle Medien ruckelfrei in 1080p abspielen können. 

Informationen zum Gerät gibt es hier: Popcorn-Hour.de: Übersicht

Als Preis schwebt mir 40 EUR inkl. Versand innerhalb Deutschlands vor, wer ernsthaft Interesse hat, kann sich mit mir gern nochmal über den Preis unterhalten.


----------



## Rabowke (12. April 2013)

Verkauft.


----------

